# Skullmageddon's new tent



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/members/41426-meowhype-albums-skullmageddon-picture7497-skullycamping-tent-pattern-http-www-squidoo-com-how-sew-small-animal-tent.jpg

Pattern:http://www.squidoo.com/how-to-sew-a-small-animal-tent

So I didnt have strong enough wire cutters, so I had to use a softer wire, its very bendy. I covered the wire in aquarium tubing but I still don't know how I feel about it's safety. I think If I were to mount it in the cage I would just hang it fron the top by string .


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

That is super-cute! And I like your idea that instead of the wire, you could just have a single dangle-mount point inside the cage. That would also make it easier to wash, since you wouldn't need to deal with wire.

Nicely done!


----------



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

I found the pattern on a thread here. I forgot to mention that. I just couldn't find the thread again. But thanks to whomever first posted it!

Annie&Tibbers I feel like as long as it hangs so it just holds up the top it will do the same thing. He likes blankest all around him anyway so its not so bothersome if its not a perfect tent shape. ^_^ I think without wires it would be much safer as well.


----------



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

Update: So I just put some hemp through the top loop and hung that from the top of his cage. it sits perfectly and sometimes he's in it sometimes he's under it. Its rather cute ^_^ The rope is not to long, the tent is almost as tall as the cage. I believe there is little to no chance of the short tie being dangerous. He can't really get on the top though he can sit on the sides a little bit. At any rate I feel it is much safer than wire, especially when my guy may of had a chewing fetish at his last home. Honestly I think he might have been stressed,as there are no signs of chewing on things since I've had him. It has only been three weeks today however, so if it is a problem it could still pop up.


----------



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...ping-options/34041-tent-i-made-my-hedgie.html

Found the original thread!


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Glad he's loving your tent and thanks for the link. XD


By the way, just out of curiosity, what type of wire were you trying to use and couldn't cut? Was it titanium? Or was the gauge too big? I really couldn't help but wonder 'cause I used to make chainmaille jewelry and titanium totally wrecked my cutters. XD


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

I just started sewing and have made snuggle sacks so far and I really want to make a tent! I may try switching it out with the igloo as Bingley is hardly ever in there! He just likes to burrow in his fleece liners..


----------



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

I had a really ancient wire coat hanger. The kind that hurts to bend. the only other wire I had was copper craft wire, so its super bendy. lol I just didnt have the pliers to cut the coat hanger.



Altearithe said:


> Glad he's loving your tent and thanks for the link. XD
> 
> By the way, just out of curiosity, what type of wire were you trying to use and couldn't cut? Was it titanium? Or was the gauge too big? I really couldn't help but wonder 'cause I used to make chainmaille jewelry and titanium totally wrecked my cutters. XD


----------

